# Meine jsp hängt sich auf.



## LittleTina (22. Feb 2007)

Dies ist erstmal der leicht gekürzte quelltext:


```
<%--Weiter-Button--%>
<input type="submit" value="Weiter">
<input type="hidden" name="flag" value="ja"> 
</form>


<%
String x=request.getParameter("flag");

if(null!=x)
{
	int a1 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort2"));
	int a2 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort2"));	
	int a3 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort3"));	
	int a4 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort4"));	
	int a5 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort5"));	
	int a6 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort6"));	
	int a7 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort7"));	
	int a8 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort8"));	
	int a9 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort9"));	
	int a10 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort10"));
	int a11= Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort11"));
	int a12 = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("Antwort12"));

	
			
			
			
	%>	
		<meta http-equiv="Content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
		<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=/Befragung/Seite2.jsp">
	<%
```
Zu Erklärung. Ist nur ein Ausschnitt. In die ints werden die werte der radiobuttons gelesen. Jede Antwort hat 6 Radiobuttons. Funktioniert eigentlich alles. Wenn ich nur z.B. 2 Antworten in 2 ints auslese, wird auch die nächste Seite weitergeleitet. Ich brauche aber alle 12 Antworten. Mache ich es so, wie es oben steht, wird nicht auf die nächste Seite weitergeleitet und stattdessen die aktuelle Seite nur halb geladen. warum ist das so?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2007)

vielleicht führt ein Fehler zum Abbruch?
obwohl auch der wohl normalerweise doch gemeldet wird..

schreibe

```
try{
} catch (Throwable t) {
System.out.println(..)
t.printStackTrace();
}
```
drumherum,

die Variablen a1-a12 musst du dann vor dem try/ catch Block definieren

-----

du liest übrigens nie Antwort1 ein?


----------



## LittleTina (22. Feb 2007)

Ich weiß, um das mit dem try block geht nicht.
Es tritt auch kein Fehler auf. Es hat mit der Menge zu tun.
Komisch ist das alles...
Solange ich nur 10 Variablen, egal welche, lese, geht es, aber sobald es mehr sind, funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2007)

und wenn du mal NUR Antwort 8-12 liest? klappt das auch?
das wäre ein Hinweis auf die Anzahl und nicht auf den Inhalt der höheren..

oder mal ganz umsteigen auf Variablennamen
a, b, c, d, ..


----------

